# My betta fish dances to music.



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok... So I was in class with one of my friends, whose a betta fanatic (It was actually study hall) He has like 14 betta fish.... 5 females in a sorority tank,(20 gallons) with some live plants... Back to the story, we were talking about science fair projects with betta fish... He already had his planned out, and I didn't, so being the loyal friend he was, he stayed with me because I didn't know yet. He then snapped on like a light and said "Hey, why dont you do a project about music with betta fish" I think I must've been staring at him blankly and he said again "Oh c'mon it'll work!" and he then took out his iPhone and showed me on the Internet writing 'Do betta fish react to music?' and I was shocked at how many posts and articles there were. We kept looking at it on all our free time the whole day, and he looked like he was having fun looking at it. We saw numerous videos, including where one person put beats on the bowl (which I knew bettas could get sick if they Put the music too high) and the betta was swimming around happily and very fast, wiggling his tail and such. So When I went home, I immediately got my iPod and went to my room, which right there in her pride and glory stained tank, was my female crowntail blue and black betta fish who was tiniest betta I had ever seen. I grabbed my speakers and hooked it up to the iPod and put on numerous songs like: rumors by Lindsey Lohan, Girlfriend by Avril Lavign, Billy jean by michael Jackson, And lastly I Millie by lil Wayne. She danced to most of them, but the 2 she danced the most to was rumors and Billy jean. I knew she couldn't hear the music, but felt the vibrations in the water. I was truly amazed and after that she still kept moving alot! She danced very fast and her tail was wiggling and she was flaring a tiny bit, it made her look beautiful! ( BTW I didn't put the music loud, I put it barely on medium-low.)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_OH yes, I know..when my daughter does her WII Dance, she has the music on pretty loud, and dances and both my fishy''s dance, and they wiggle and they come to the tank window to watch..and wiggle and we go over to the tank, and sing to them the songs, and they wiggle and dance, I have a video included with my Sammy singing as we were video-ing him that day..it's soo cute..Watch it in my Signature..click on the link.._


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol it's so cute! Really, you have to move a lot AND put music! If it's only music, it can work, but you can guarantee it'll work with both!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Adorbs!


----------

